# Work permit sponsors



## lou (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi there, 

Do you know any company in spain which sponsors the work permit for foreigners ?

thanks
Y


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

No - in a word! The economic climate here isnt good, but I guess it depends on your qualifications, how desirable they are to a Spanish employer and your ability to speak and write Spanish fluently

Jo


----------



## lou (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Jo.

language is not a problem, i am on the track nowdays.
i have MD in commercial engineering. state french diploma...
+ Languages
so i guess i have to search


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Lou,

A late reply...

I am in IT so I am not sure whether I can help you, though I was sponsored by a local IT consultancy due to lack of technicians out in the market.

I would post my CV at the big contractor companies such as Adecco, Manpower, etc. They usually have an "international cross border" dept which will deal with foreigners. You will be likely to work for a big company but rather get paid by Adecco, Manpower, etc which will really make no difference as long as the agreed cash and benefits are there.

G´luck!


----------



## lou (Oct 17, 2008)

Dear Scharlack, 

thanks a lot for the reply 

the info is still needed, so thanks again
Lou



scharlack said:


> Lou,
> 
> A late reply...
> 
> ...


----------

